# Is "Cocked and Locked" safe with a PT92?



## OklaShooter (Jan 30, 2015)

I own a Taurus PT92af that was manufactured in 1986. Is it safe to carry these pistols with a round in the chamber and the safety on?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

_If I remember correctly_, this pistol has a frame-mounted, three-position safety lever.
If the pistol's chamber is loaded, its hammer is cocked, and its safety lever is in its upmost position, it is safe to carry "cocked and locked."
If that safety lever is pressed all the way downward, I believe that the pistol safely drops its hammer (even on a loaded chamber) and puts itself into double-action mode. This is also a safe-to-carry position.
Halfway between those two positions, the safety is off, and the pistol is ready to fire a deadly shot.

Remember to point the pistol in a completely safe direction, when pressing the safety lever all the way downward to drop the hammer.

Double-check what I wrote. Make sure that it is correct, because it is from memory only. I do not own one of these pistols.


----------



## OklaShooter (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for your response. This year-model only has a two-position frame mounted safety. The safety is either on or off, with no de-cocker.


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> _If I remember correctly_, this pistol has a frame-mounted, three-position safety lever.
> If the pistol's chamber is loaded, its hammer is cocked, and its safety lever is in its upmost position, it is safe to carry "cocked and locked."
> If that safety lever is pressed all the way downward, I believe that the pistol safely drops its hammer (even on a loaded chamber) and puts itself into double-action mode. This is also a safe-to-carry position.
> Halfway between those two positions, the safety is off, and the pistol is ready to fire a deadly shot.
> ...


You are correct!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OklaShooter said:


> Thanks for your response. This year-model only has a two-position frame mounted safety. The safety is either on or off, with no de-cocker.


In that case, the safety lever probably works much like that of a single-action semi-auto.
It would probably be safe to carry "cocked and locked."

Test it:
Empty the pistol completely-no magazine, and check that the chamber is empty.
Now check the chamber again, just to be sure.
(If the gun has a "magazine safety," insert an _empty_ magazine.)
Cock the pistol.
Push the safety lever upwards, to "safe," and leave it there.
Point the gun in a known-safe direction.
Pull its trigger.
Now you know whether its safety lever works as expected.


----------



## Josh Smith (Jul 1, 2010)

It is safe to carry a PT92 cocked'n'locked.

I used to do it all the time. There is a firing pin block safety that requires the trigger to be pulled to release it. The thumb safety blocks the sear.

My old one ('91 or '92) had the two-position safety (safe or off). I shot it with a thumb-on-safety hold. 

I don't know that I'd even buy a PT92 with a decocker. There's too much chance that I'd decock it due to ingrained muscle memory.

Josh


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Josh Smith said:


> ...I don't know that I'd even buy a PT92 with a decocker. There's too much chance that I'd decock it due to ingrained muscle memory...


That's exactly how I feel about it, too.

I always press down on the safety lever (if one is present) while I'm shooting. It helps stabilize the gun, and reduces felt recoil.


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

Josh Smith said:


> It is safe to carry a PT92 cocked'n'locked.
> 
> I used to do it all the time. There is a firing pin block safety that requires the trigger to be pulled to release it. The thumb safety blocks the sear.
> 
> ...


On the one I had there was no chance of "accidentally" decocking the thing. If you were to decock it you would only have to pull the trigger to fire.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

lefty60 said:


> ...If you were to decock it you would only have to pull the trigger to fire.


Yeah. And then you'd face a double-action first shot, and then the transition to single action.
I much prefer a consistent trigger action.

Double action? Single action? Make up your mind, gun.


----------



## lefty60 (Oct 13, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yeah. And then you'd face a double-action first shot, and then the transition to single action.
> I much prefer a consistent trigger action.
> 
> Double action? Single action? Make up your mind, gun.


With that particular pistol you can run it however you want. On mine decocking had to be deliberate. I suppose that someone that could crush a full beer can might be able to "accidentally" decock it.

None issue for me. :mrgreen: Of course I have no issue with your not liking this particular "feature". :mrgreen:


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I owned three Taurus PT92AF's during the late 80's to early 90's. My first one was a full size without the decocking feature. The next two, one full size and one compact, both had the decocking feature. I had the compact version tuned by a gunsmith and it was the best double action pistol I ever owned. I was foolish for selling it.... or any of them, for that matter. Wish I still owned them. All three had beautiful wood grips with the gold colored Taurus medallion in them.

Two years ago, I bought a new Taurus PT92AF. Not as nice as the ones I owned 25 years ago, but still a good shooter.


----------



## Lee Hunter (May 25, 2011)

The PT99 AFS I used to use as a home defense and range pistol could safely be carried in C1, although I always kept/carried it in C2.


----------

